# Minneapolis, MN



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

I am looking to hire someone part-time primarily for plowing, but also to help with fall/spring cleanups, and with a strong possibility of it becoming full-time by next summer. Please PM me with your phone number and any questions.

Thanks,


----------



## ConnerM (Aug 28, 2011)

I currently work for a landscaping company and have my DOT card and i drive for them now but i have yet to be put in a snow plow. Are you willing to train and when you say part time how much work is there in the winter cause there might be a possiblility of plowing for my company and they are busy all the time but if they dont put me in a plow i would like to see what other possibilities are out there


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

ConnerM - PM me your phone number and I will give you a call this week.


----------

